

Show HN: PHP Static Code Analyzer - mobman
http://mobman.bitbucket.org

======
chintanb
you need python to analyze the code in php ????

~~~
mobman
no that's actually not the case....i was learning python and i could'nt find a
better way of utilizing my skills ..that's all.

hope you tried it ... is it good ????

~~~
chintanb
Yes. Have tried it. Looks good to me.

